# Visa for France ?



## witzend (Feb 20, 2021)

Looks like it'll be doable but the insurance won't be cheap unless the GHIC is accepted





						Do you need a visa ? | France-Visas.gouv.fr
					

Try our visa wizard and check in a few clicks if you need a visa to come to France



					france-visas.gouv.fr


----------



## barryd (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes, I had a go at it the other day.  It wont be cheap and no guarantees of acceptance either after you have paid over your money also. Was it 99 Euros each?  Plus the insurance and I am sure I read somewhere that you had to have everything translated into French by an official translator but I never got that far so it could just be hearsay.  Will await and see if someone actually manages it at some point in the future.


----------



## witzend (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes 99 € each


----------



## mark61 (Feb 20, 2021)

barryd said:


> Yes, I had a go at it the other day.  It wont be cheap and no guarantees of acceptance either after you have paid over your money also. Was it 99 Euros each?  Plus the insurance and I am sure I read somewhere that you had to have everything translated into French by an official translator but I never got that far so it could just be hearsay.  Will await and see if someone actually manages it at some point in the future.



Pretty sure the visa for traveling musicians will be sorted long before any tourist visa will even be looked at.

We might need to get the band back together.   
I may know one or two dodgy speakeasies in Brioude, they'll book us in for the season.


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 20, 2021)

Here


----------



## barryd (Feb 21, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Pretty sure the visa for traveling musicians will be sorted long before any tourist visa will even be looked at.
> 
> We might need to get the band back together.
> I may know one or two dodgy speakeasies in Brioude, they'll book us in for the season.



Genius!!! Thats it! As a Rock Star ill almost definitely get one then.  I even have the evidence of past European gigs!


----------



## Robmac (Feb 21, 2021)

barryd said:


> Genius!!! Thats it! As a Rock Star ill almost definitely get one then.  I even have the evidence of past European gigs!



Blimey Barry! Are they your smalls on the line??


----------

